# Hygrophila sp. 'Bold' flowering



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

So this is outside here in San Antonio. We are still running 5-10 degrees above normal (highs of mid 90's). Humidity seems to have been up over the last few weeks as well. We've had a good amount of rain though (thankfully). Water temp in this pond gets pretty hot. It receives full sun.

~ Adam


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice pics. Pretty certain it's _H. polysperma_.


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Cavan, is a proper ID in the works?


----------

